# wild blue rams



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Several members know this fish and may be interested in the attached video. Most blue rams that are available in stores are tank raised, and many are "artificial" colour variants developed by breeders so they are not the true Mikrogeophagus ramirezi. Many consider the natural wild form to be superior, both for colour/pattern and health--provided of course they are in the necessary_ very_ soft, acidic and warm water comparable to their habitat.

Here's a short video of some wild rams from Columbia that arrived this week at Canadian Aquatics, one of my Vancouver importers; Charles Lam, owner, filmed these new arrivals on Friday. For wild fish just arrived, they show remarkable colouration. This pattern of colouration is now only seen on wild fish. Charles has these for sale at $20 for 6, quite a good price for wild rams.


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

pretty =]


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

$20 for six? Unheard of! You have the water, why didn't you go home with any Byron? If I had your water I know I would have! They are beautiful specimens for newly arrived.


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

agreed 20 for 6 is crazy cheap I myself would go home with 12 :X


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I have no tank space for these. Three pairs requires some room, and I've no tanks that I want to clog with this fish. I have a couple other dwarf cichlids, and they are trouble enough.


----------

